

Seattle or Portland? - jacobroufa

I'm a Drupal guy and my girlfriend is a Belly Dancer. We live in Idaho Falls, ID right now and find it... well... lacking culture and opportunity. We definitely want to stay in the Pacific Northwest, or find an area like it. What do you all recommend? Personal experiences similar will definitely be appreciated over opinions with no basis.
======
zkarcher
Portland has been good to me, see this thread for inspiration:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=888065>

The Portland economy is very bad right now. I recommend securing a job before
you move here. There's a surplus of talent in this city, and not enough work
available.

~~~
jacobroufa
Thanks for the link! I'm alright with being "out of a job"... I telecommute
with most of my clients anyway. It's just difficult for me being physically
separated from a population conducive to creativity and filled with
professionals who network and meet up on a regular basis. To give you an idea
of where I'm coming from, I moved to Idaho over a year ago from the
Chicagoland region and being within a 1-2 hour drive from multiple meetups and
networking events... So it's really the networking scene I'm missing
desparately and being able to really keep a finger on the pulse of what's up
and coming and where the web technology is moving.

